# Cartoon of the Decade



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This would be funny if it weren't true!! :-((


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Absolute truth in a cartoon!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL! Good one


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Great post…..........love it….....(-:


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great: I wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is supposed to be joke of the DECADE not CENTURY. I just fixed it.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Who's the cartoonist?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have no idea. It is one of those emails that has been forwarded 10 million times or will be shortly ;-)) Lots of the jokes i see posted here I have had in email several times before. Guess i have too many friends with too much time on their hands. That's the way it is when they all start retiring ;-((


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

:--)).......LoL
thank´s for the morning laugh
ceep them comming

Dennis


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

So true my friend, so true.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sad but true and funny too. You hit the nail on the head that time Bob!


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

that's perfect


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha…good one !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I noticed it wasn't signed when I first saw it, but I posted it anyway. Either the artist is very naive or didn't want to be associated with it because it steps on just about every one's toes who has any authority in the whole USA!! ) I love it )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I heard a commnet on the radio this morning that goes along with this cartoon. It was the president of the steel workers union being interviewed. He said Nixon started the Super Fund to clean up enviornmental messes left by industries. Obama should start an Economic Super Fund paid for by Wall Street to clean up the mess they made of the world economy. I like it!! Great idea


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

That is also what was said about the military..


----------



## isetegija (Oct 11, 2008)

This is not true only in the U.S. , it is also true here in Estonia.

I think that this is true in all countries, except for some exemptions ( I think that North Korea does not have the private sector even in organized crime).


----------



## Kristoffer (Aug 5, 2009)

The cartoon is way too close to truth. Who am I kidding????? It's 100 percent truth. But, who is going to start the "Economic Super Fund" that Obama should pay for?! Point is…. I screw up, I'm held accountable, you screw up, you're held accountable. THEY screw up, who's held accountable???! We may never know the answer to that one, but we sure know who pays when they screw up.

I don't know if this cartoon makes me want to laugh or cry. VERY SAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geologist (Apr 7, 2009)

Funny, don't agree, but still funny.


----------

